

New American Fiction: Mr Penumbra’s 24-Hour Bookstore - cschmidt
http://www.economist.com/node/21564531

======
cschmidt
This is the first novel I've read that mentions Hacker News by name. It was a
bit like a Microserfs (Douglas Copeland) for a new generation, with a little
William Gibson vibe. A light, fun read. The Economist review will go into more
details. I think it would appeal to many HN readers.

